

How I started my company in Japan - bemmu
http://www.dannychoo.com/en/post/27241/How+I+started+my+company+in+Japan.html

======
kamphey
Thanks for highlighting the long road of struggle before shiny happy success.
And it seems you're still working and hustling. Keep up the good work. Looking
forward to hearing more about how it's going.

